# Any pros/semi-pros fancy a nice easy job this Saturday?



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Hi guys,

Not been on here in AAAGES, hope everyone is good!

I've been trying to keep my detailing skills alive with a little project, in the shape of a 1990 Golf GTI 16v (those who know me will respond with 'Another Golf? What a surprise!)


















The time has come for me to sell the car as I'm finally moving house and I need the money towards a deposit.

The car has been away for the winter, and as a result it's fairly dirty, nothing serious, just needs a nice gentle foam and wash, followed by a top up on the LSP. and some tyre and trim shine. Only fiddly bit is that the BBS wheel bolts will need a manual polish to remove some surface corrosion, it's a toothbrush and Meguairs NXT job, nothing too taxing for a keen detailer!

I've got no time to do it due to work, and at the moment no access to washing facilities, but need to get the car looking good for a show on Sunday where it will be in the for sale section.

So, who fancies a nice easy job for some cash on Saturday? here's the criteria: 
Must be in Cardiff or within 10 mins drive
Must have own washing facilities
Must be able to do this on Saturday

Let me know guys!

Cheers,

Will


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

See you at Ultimate Dubs then


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Hopefully!


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thas a grate car if i had the time id be more than happy to do that for you but already got a car to do on saturday 
how much are you sealing it for if you dunt minde me asking


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

have a word with this man;
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=4188


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm busy Saturday sorry Will but glwts. Car looks in great shape. What are you buying instead? Good to see you back on dw. Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I could probably sort you out on Saturday buddy, I'm within 10 mins of the diff depending on where you are!

James


----------

